# John Deere Model 50



## mckishen1 (Mar 7, 2006)

There's a JD Model 50 listed on Craigslist in NJ. Not mine, but I noticed it while searching various area Craigslist pages and it looked pretty decent. 

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/grd/561597389.html


----------



## brock (Jun 7, 2009)

*John Deere 50*

we have 2 beautiful JD 50's with over 35,000 hours on each.

Both bought Brand New in 1956


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

John Deere 50 
we have 2 beautiful JD 50's with over 35,000 hours on each.

Both bought Brand New in 1956


__________________

You must do your preventive maintance!! That is great!!


----------

